# [SOLVED] iPod Touch not recognizing computers



## Veke (Sep 16, 2008)

For about a week now, my third gen. iPod Touch hasn't been reacting in any way when connected to a computer. I tried two different computers and it always appears as "unknown device" in the device manager.

I tried after resetting the iPod, still no reaction from the iPod touch. I even tried both of my iPod USB cables. And I can recharge the iPod all right, connecting it to a socket.

One time, just ONE time after this problem occurred, the iPod touch reacted and connected. That was after having had the iPod connected to the computer for about 30 minutes. It was too random, I didn't do anything that should have fixed it then. Besides, I haven't managed to get it to connect another time afterwards.

Any help here?

EDIT: I was almost sure I tried both of the cables now and it didn't work... but now, it does, with the other. Never mind, anyway.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: iPod Touch not recognizing computers*

Glad to hear you solved the issues. I will now mark this thread as solved. If the problems continues please just reply back.


----------

